# South MS bream



## thegr8cody (Apr 4, 2013)

Day 1





Day 2


----------



## Brine (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice haul =D> 

Don't like cleaning them, but like eating them :mrgreen:


----------



## switchback (Apr 23, 2013)

I miss catching bream like that at lake View, and crappie at the same lake and at tunica cut off by the casinos.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 24, 2013)

definately had some good fishing there. =D>


----------



## moloch16 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice fishing, looking forward to the bream bite to get hot here in North Carolina. What did you use to catch'em?


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 25, 2013)

switchback said:


> I miss catching bream like that at lake View, and crappie at the same lake and at tunica cut off by the casinos.



X2, but Lakeview shut down after the 2011 floods. Think a duck club bought the rights to the lake


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 25, 2013)

Lots of cleaning to do there.... but, also lots of good eating


----------



## JMichael (May 1, 2013)

switchback said:


> I miss catching bream like that at lake View, and crappie at the same lake and at tunica cut off by the casinos.


I've heard about the great fishing at Tunica cut off for a lot of years now but never been down there. I've been to the casinos enough times so I guess I really should make the trip for the fishing some day. I'm going to be headed down to Horseshoe a lot this year I think.


----------



## Wallijig (May 1, 2013)

Great Catch!

Day 2 picture looks like a fish quilt.


----------



## tnriverluver (May 1, 2013)

Nice catch. They have finally started biting good here in West Tn also. Heading out in a few to go have some fun myself 

EDIT they are biting!


----------

